# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Programming Awareness for Easy DILD's (Theory)

## iFatal

I have been thinking about DILD's and how you would induce them. I know that to DILD, you need to reality check in a dream but to do that, you need to be aware enough in that dream to reality check. But what if there was some way to program yourself to realize your dreaming every single time you have a vivid dream. (I say vivid dream because more likely to DILD in a vivid dream rather then a blurry fragment of a dream). I was thinking of ways to do this and here is what I thought.

If you were to train yourself to basically wake yourself up while your having a dream, I think you will be able to program awareness. I say this because it will take some awareness to be able to wake yourself up in a dream and I think if you were to do this enough over a period of time, you can program awareness. As you stat to do this over time, instead of waking yourself up in the middle of a dream, you will start to think, "Wait... I'm dreaming!" See what I mean? I think that if you can train yourself to wake yourself up while your having a dream, you can turn that, "Ok... time to wake up." into, "Wait... I'm dreaming! I don't want to wake up!"

Think about it. Just about every time I see someone who introduces him or herself in the newbie zone section of the forum who has had frequent lucid dreams there whole entire life are people who frequently have nightmares. I think this happens because when they have a nightmare, they end up waking themselves up. After a period of time of constantly waking themselves up, they don't just wake themselves up from the nightmare, they become lucid and realize they are dreaming.

So to sum it all up, my theory is that if you can train yourself to wake yourself up in the middle of a dream, over a period of time you will start to realize your dreaming instead of waking yourself up and have easy DILD's.

I don't know how easy it would be to wake yourself up in the middle of a dream but this is basically how I had my first LD. I started waking myself up in a dream randomly. It's kinda hard for me to remember this but that is basically what I did. In my first LD I said to myself, "Uhh I want to get out of this dream." And as I said that, I stopped and said, "Wait I'm dreaming!"

So would anyone like to try and test this out? I would myself but I'm currently trying to WILD. 

Sorry if this is confusing for anyone. It's kinda hard to explain.

----------


## Bobblehat

I think I understand what you are saying, but would it be any easier to condition yourself to wake than it is to ask yourself if you're dreaming?

----------


## iFatal

Yeah I guess you could do that but my main point is that if you can train yourself to wake yourself up in the middle of a dream, you can instead realize your dreaming right before you were just about to wake yourself up and become lucid.

----------


## Jay12341235

Maybe it's the fear that people who experience chronic nightmares use to trigger lucid dreams?

----------


## chase

If you're having a dream though and realize you're dreaming then why wake yourself up?  In your theory, you have to realize that you're having a vivid dream in the first place in order to wake yourself up, therefore you'd realize you were having a dream to begin with.  So instead of trying to wake up, you'd either obtain lucidity right away or prefer a reality check!   I understand what you were attempting to do here but it seems like it would just cause you to awake from a lucid dream and that's the last thing you want to happen.  -Chase

----------


## iFatal

> Maybe it's the fear that people who experience chronic nightmares use to trigger lucid dreams?



Yeah maybe but my theory is that the reason why they become lucid is because the constantly wake themselves up to get out of that nightmare. As they keep doing this, they become lucid instead then waking themselves up. As they become lucid more and more, they learn how to realize they are dreaming even when it's not a nightmare. Like I said, it would take a little bit of awareness to wake yourself up in a dream so I think that as you begin to do this over and over your awareness will grow until you realize your dreaming instead of waking yourself up.





> If you're having a dream though and realize you're dreaming then why wake yourself up?  In your theory, you have to realize that you're having a vivid dream in the first place in order to wake yourself up, therefore you'd realize you were having a dream to begin with.  So instead of trying to wake up, you'd either obtain lucidity right away or prefer a reality check!   I understand what you were attempting to do here but it seems like it would just cause you to awake from a lucid dream and that's the last thing you want to happen.  -Chase



Well it doesn't have to be a vivid dream it could be really any dream it would just be easier in a vivid dream. And I think it would be easier to wake yourself up from a dream instead of becoming lucid in the first place. What I mean is that some dreams you are more aware then in other dreams (usually vivid dreams). Some people would say this would be semi lucid. In that semi lucid state, your not really lucid but your kind of aware whats going on. So in this semi lucid state where you not really aware enough to become lucid but aware enough to be able to wake yourself up, I think as you continue to do this over a period of time instead of feeling that semi lucid state you will realize your dreaming instead of waking yourself up. 

For example. I had very vivid semi lucid dreams. Didn't really know what was going on but I was able to wake my self up. After I did this for a couple times, one day I was about to wake myself up and then I said, "Wait i'm dreaming!" And I had a lucid.

Sorry if that doesn't make sense.

----------


## Jay12341235

> Yeah maybe but my theory is that the reason why they become lucid is because the constantly wake themselves up to get out of that nightmare. As they keep doing this, they become lucid instead then waking themselves up. As they become lucid more and more, they learn how to realize they are dreaming even when it's not a nightmare. Like I said, it would take a little bit of awareness to wake yourself up in a dream so I think that as you begin to do this over and over your awareness will grow until you realize your dreaming instead of waking yourself up.



I see now. I think you're probably right too

Why not try to induce a nightmare on yourself?

----------


## iFatal

> I see now. I think you're probably right too
> 
> Why not try to induce a nightmare on yourself?



Because I don't think a lot of people would want to trigger there lucidity from a nightmare. I think people would be better off just trying to wake themselves up.

So would anyone like to try this out?

----------


## mooseantlers

But a reality check is performed non lucid, you train your self to do it during the day.

----------


## Linnypig

That's exactly what happens in all my DILDs, I think about how I wan't to get out of the situation. They're not necessarily nightmares, but situations I dislike or wouldn't want to be in.




> But a reality check is performed non lucid, you train your self to do it during the day.



I've never done a non-lucid RC in all the dreams I can remember. Reality checks seem to be more of a "just to make sure" kind of thing once you've actually realised or suspect you're dreaming.

----------

